# Disabled and thinking of moving to Portugal



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if anyone could please point me in the right direction for info? I'm a UK citizen currently living in USA with a USA disability pension and I'm considering a move to Portugal for health reasons. 

Does anyone know where I can find out what the procedure for is making such a move? I know that I have EU residency rights, but I don't know if my disability pension would be taxed if I want to become a resident in Portugal?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers!


----------



## Pablo91 (Jan 30, 2013)

Perhaps the best option is to consult the Portuguese embassy in the US see:

Home

I'm sure that will help.

Regards


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion Pablo91.


----------

